# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  #14630 Petroupoli Confederation

## antony++

Από σήμερα (20/4/200 ::  λειτουργεί στη Πετρούπολη BGP confederation, με AS #14630.

Οι κόμβοι που συμμετέχουν είναι οι:
#4488 geosia
#4875 fencer
#5446 babisbabis
#6985 igna
#10553 rabbithole
#12934 varonos

Μετά από συντονισμένη προσπάθεια, διάρκειας ενός 6μήνου περίπου, βγήκαν τα απαραίτητα links ώστε να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας σε κύκλο. Ελπίζουμε το εγχείρημα να βοηθήσει στην ανάπτυξη της περιοχής, αλλά και του δικτύου γενικότερα και οι νέοι κόμβοι να διαμορφώσουν τις συνδέσεις τους κατάλληλα, ώστε σιγά-σιγά να μεγαλώσει η ομάδα μας και να καλύψει όλη τη περιοχή. Ήδη γίνονται συζητήσεις και με τους παλιότερους, για το πώς θα συμπεριληφθούν στον υφιστάμενο δακτύλιο ή σε νέες, εναλλακτικές διαδρομές.

Μέσα στους στόχους μας είναι και η ανάπτυξη ορισμένων υπηρεσιών. Ήδη τρέχει το http://www.petroupoli.awmn από όπου υπάρχουν σύνδεσμοι στην σελίδα με τα στατιστικά των κόμβων και τον ftp server μας. Στον ftp θα βρείτε και τις τελευταίες ενημερώσεις των πακέτων δρομολόγησης, που περιέχουν εκδόσεις των quagga (bgp/ospf/ripd) και olsrd για το Mikrotik. Για τη δρομολόγηση της κίνησης μεταξύ μας χρησιμοποιούμε το olsrd. 

Τα credits πάνε σε όλα τα παιδιά που ασχολήθηκαν και βοήθησαν και φυσικά στους "απέναντι" που έκαναν τις αντίστοιχες κινήσεις πολύ πριν από εμάς και μας έδειξαν τον δρόμο.

----------


## Cha0s

Τα συλληπητήρια μου.

----------


## mojiro

Ole!  ::

----------


## acoul

όσοι θέλουμε να βλέπουμε traffic καλό είναι να βγάζουμε καλά και χρήσιμα λινκ και όχι να παίζουμε με κόλπα του routing και να μαζεύουμε άσκοπα traffic ξεγελώντας το BGP που όλοι οι υπόλοιποι τρέχουν !! Χόμπι κάνουμε και σίγουρα δεν καθόμαστε πάνω από τους router 24x7. Στο παρελθόν έχουν δημιουργηθεί ουκ ολίγα προβλήματα με τα confederation. Το traffic βγαίνει από τις ταράτσες και τα σωστά και χρήσιμα λινκ και όχι κάνοντας τρικ στο routing.

καλό σαν πείραμα και μπράβο !! αλλά με προσοχή και με το που αρχίσουν οι σβούρες να διορθώνονται γιατί καλοκαιράκι με παραλίες και νησιά στο πρόγραμμα και το μυαλό ποιος ασχολείται με την υγεία και διάθεση του confederation !!  ::

----------


## antony++

> όσοι θέλουμε να βλέπουμε traffic καλό είναι να βγάζουμε καλά και χρήσιμα λινκ και όχι να παίζουμε με κόλπα του routing και να μαζεύουμε άσκοπα traffic ξεγελώντας το BGP που όλοι οι υπόλοιποι τρέχουν !! Χόμπι κάνουμε και σίγουρα δεν καθόμαστε πάνω από τους router 24x7. Στο παρελθόν έχουν δημιουργηθεί ουκ ολίγα προβλήματα με τα confederation. Το traffic βγαίνει από τις ταράτσες και τα σωστά και χρήσιμα λινκ και όχι κάνοντας τρικ στο routing.


Κάνεις λάθος. Δεν ξεγελάμε κανένα BGP. BGP τρέχουμε και εμείς από τη μεριά μας με τους υπόλοιπους. Απλά φαινόμαστε στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο σαν ένας κόμβος. Και έτσι εκμεταλλευόμαστε καλύτερα τα λινκ μας που είναι πολύ "καλά", αλλά τόσο καιρό δεν είναι καθόλου "χρήσιμα". Μιας και επιλέξει το BGP μια διαδρομή, δεν εκμεταλλεύεται τις υπόλοιπες. Το traffic δεν βγαίνει μόνο από τις ταράτσες, αλλά από τον καλύτερο σχεδιασμό της δρομολόγησης στο δίκτυο. Το πολύ hardware θέλει και το κατάλληλο software. Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς έχουμε 4-5 καλά λινκ και δεν περνάγαμε καθόλου traffic. Ελπίζουμε ότι με το νέο layout αυτό θα αλλάξει.

----------


## manoskol

ωραια... καλα μεχρι εδω , η περιπτωση σας δεν εχει σχεση με τον πειραια οσο αφορα το πληθος των κόμβων και
ειστε σχετικα στην ακρη του δικτυου... να ρωτησω... monitoring tools εχετε? Φανταζομαι παιζεται με olsr 5.5 για
igp ? 
Αν ναι χρειαζεστε ενα realtime χαρτη όπως εδω με intervals των 60secs
http://olsr.patissia.awmn
και σιγουρα ενα λειτουργικο network weathermap...το οποιο
υλοποιειται σχετικα ευκολα στεινοντας ενα cacti..λιγο χρονο και συντηρηση
θελει...
http://stats.patissia.awmn/plugins/weat ... plugin.php
Αυτα σας τα γραφω για να μπορεσετε συντομα και συνοπτικα να βγαλετε συμπερασμα
αν ο σχεδιασμος σας ειναι optimal... καλη αρχη και μέτρο...

----------


## acoul

φυσικά και ξεγελάμε το BGP φτιάχνοντας confederations. Αν υιοθετηθεί αυτή η στρατηγική και από άλλες περιοχές, δεν θα έχουμε κερδίσει απολύτως τίποτε σε σχέση με το αυξημένο traffic που ποθούμε να δούμε ενώ θα κάνουμε ποιο ευπαθές το routing σε τυχόν προβλήματα.

Το BGP έχει ένα αρκετά σοφό και δοκιμασμένο τρόπο να αποφασίζει από που να περάσει. με το confederation εκβιάζουμε ένα μεγάλο μέρος του δικτύου να περνάει μέσα από την περιοχή μας. Αυτό στην τελική δεν ξέρω πόσο δίκαιο είναι και κατά πόσο θα έπρεπε να είναι επιτρεπτό έστω και σε ηθικό επίπεδο.

Προσωπικά βλέπω θετικά κάθε πείραμα αρκεί να μη δημιουργούμε προβλήματα στην καλή και ομαλή λειτουργία του δικτύου. Μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία, εξάλλου αν υπάρξει θέμα το κράξιμο δίνει πάντα άμεση λύση σε κάθε πρόβλημα. Καλή δύναμη και επιτυχία  ::

----------


## manoskol

Το bgp ειναι σχεδιασμένο για αλλου ειδους δικτυα...το μονο που προσφερει στο awmn 
ειναι η δυναμικη δρομολογηση...και η σχετικά (ετσι οπως το εχουμε κανει εμεις) ευκολη 
προσαρμογη του στις βασικες αναγκες μας....
Οι σταθέρες ενσυρματες διασυνδεσεις για τις οποιες σχεδιαστηκε δεν υπάρχουν σε αυτο τον βαθμο στο
awmn.... κάθως οσο αξιοπιστο κόμβο και να εχεις πάντα υπάρχουν περιπτωσεις που δεν μπορεις
να αποφυγεις, ακραια καιρικά φαινομενα, ευπαθη συστηματα σε εξωτερικους χώρους, παρεμβολες 
από αλλους, κτλ, οποτε καλο ειναι να βλέπουμε αν σε περιπτωσεις κόμβων μη μεγαλης διελευσης κινησης
μπορουμε να βελτιστοποιησουμε το δικτυο με οτι εχουμε αυτη τη στιγμη διαθέσιμο... (olsr) και στο κοντινο
μέλλον με κάτι που θα μπορουμε να πάμε ολοι μαζι ανεξαρτητως routing software (B.A.T.M.A.N ή κατι άλλο).....

----------


## antony++

> να ρωτησω... monitoring tools εχετε? Φανταζομαι παιζεται με olsr 5.5 για
> igp ?


Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω έχει στηθεί cacti και παίζουμε με olsr 0.5.5.

Σιγά-σιγά θα μπουν τα links στο cacti (είχαμε προβλήματα στο να περνάμε τα SNMP πριν μέσω του υπόλοιπου δικτύου), ενώ ετοιμάζω το γράφημα του olsr και μελλοντικά το weathermap.

----------


## acoul

> Οι σταθέρες ενσυρματες διασυνδεσεις για τις οποιες σχεδιαστηκε δεν υπάρχουν σε αυτο τον βαθμο στο
> awmn....


θα τολμήσω να πω πως το ασύρματο δίκτυο παρέχει μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα από το ενσύρματο καθώς δεν πάσχει από καλωδιακές βλάβες !! Ειδικά αν πάμε σε τοπολογία mesh, το ασύρματο δίκτυο, θα είναι θεωρητικά αδιάλειπτο !!

----------


## anka

Ένα Μπράβο και από έμενα παίδες και Καλή συνέχεα στο εγχείρημα σας, keep up the good work!  ::

----------


## manoskol

μεγάλες ενσυρματες πλεον συνδεσεις εννοουνται οι οπτικες ινες...και οχι ο χαλκος....  :: 
 ::  παρακαλω απο ενα mod ενα σχετικο καθάρισμα ας μην το κάνουμε αυτο το thread to
μαυρο μας το χάλι....  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Mπραβο αλλα με προσοχη,πιστευω οτι καλυτερη κινηση θα ηταν την οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη στη δρομολογηση να την κανατε πριν απο διακοπες πασχα-καλοκαιρακι κτλ...Ετσι θα ειχατε χρονο να δειτε τα προβληματα και να τα διορθωσετε...

----------


## christopher

Παρατηρώντας τα στατιστικά των κόμβων μας από χθες μέχρι σήμερα δεν βλέπω να έχει αυξηθεί σημαντικά η κίνηση από τα εξωτερικά link μας όπως περιμέναμε και ειδικότερα σήμερα που άνοιξε και το link μου με το confederation των Πατησίων. Βέβαια χθες παρατηρήθηκαν κάτι 15-20Mbps σε κάποιους κόμβους αλλά ήταν όταν δεν είχανε αλλάξει όλοι οι γείτονες το AS και περνάγαμε όλοι από αυτόν τον κόμβο.

Συνοπτικά οι έξοδοι που έχει ο κόμβος #14630 Petroupoli Confederation είναι οι εξής:

awpnet #2851 (#8580 Patissia Confederation) [από #4875 Fencer]
ataraxos #1401 [από #4875 Fencer]
Onslaught #10937 [από #4488 geosia]
SV1EFO #7311 [από #12934 varonos]
chrismarine #4084 [από #5446 babisbabis]
Vred #10468 [από #5446 babisbabis]
Ithaka-1 #9486 (#8580 Patissia Confederation) [από #10553 rabbithole]
kapo #1713 [από #10553 rabbithole]
C&Iathe #57 ) [από #10553 rabbithole]
syllogos #3390 [από #6985 igna]
katsaros_m #1982 [από #6985 igna]
IziNet #7756 [από #6985 igna]
nikoscat #7808 [από #6985 igna]

Όσο για τα routes, σε μένα κατανεμήθηκαν λίγο καλύτερα και στα υπόλοιπα links αν και αρκετά ακόμα περνάνε μόνο από τα Πατήσια.

Ένα μπράβο στον Αντώνη που το έστησε και στους υπόλοιπους "ηθικούς αυτουργούς" της παρέας!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Το καλό είναι ότι είμαστε λίγοι κόμβοι για να έχουμε προβλήματα.

----------


## christopher

> Το καλό είναι ότι είμαστε λίγοι κόμβοι για να έχουμε προβλήματα.


.....και μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε και μεταξύ μας!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

θα κάνω προσπάθεια πρίν το πάσχα να βάλουμε ακόμα 4 ιf
στον vred .
Το 1 το κρατάμε για fencer να μπούμε confed με έξοδο τον
sv1fzz & το epal.

αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι στον Vred φτάνουν απο εμένα περίπου 30 routes.
Που περνάει απο igna->nikoscat->ryloth->vred

Θα μιλήσω απο κοντά με Nikoscat να δουμε τι θα γίνει ο κόμβος,
Εάν τον κρατήσει θα φτιάξουμε όσο καλύτερα γίνετε για να τον βάλουμε & αυτόν στο confed
να μπούμε & οι 3 μέσα, ryloth ,nikoscat, vred  ::

----------


## nstergi

μπραβο παίδες πετρουπουλιώτες.

καλη τυχη στον εγχειρημα σας.

----------


## babisbabis

Αντα καλη αρχη παιδια και βλέπουμε.
Ειναι παντως καλο το οτι ειμαστε λιγοι  ::

----------


## ryloth

κατσε να δούμε τι θα έχουμε όταν γίνουμε πολλές  ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

::

----------


## antony++

> θα τολμήσω να πω πως το ασύρματο δίκτυο παρέχει μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα από το ενσύρματο καθώς δεν πάσχει από καλωδιακές βλάβες !! Ειδικά αν πάμε σε τοπολογία mesh, το ασύρματο δίκτυο, θα είναι θεωρητικά αδιάλειπτο !!


Μιας και θα "καθαριστεί" το thread να πω και εγώ το μακρύ μου.

1) Περί σταθερότητας λινκ... I rest my case. Η κάθε προσπάθεια σύγκρισης εξοπλισμού του 1000άρικου (maximum) που είναι από commodity hardware σε εξωτερικούς χώρους, που με τη πρώτη βροχή μπάζει νερά, που χαλάνε οι καρτούλες, που κουνιούνται τα πιάτα, που ..., με εξοπλισμούς πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ που παίζουν σε ιδανικές συνθήκες κτλ. είναι άκυρη. Αν από την άλλη δεν φοβάσαι τη σταθερότητα των κόμβων, προς τι η ανησυχία ότι το καλοκαίρι όταν με το καλό πάμε στις παραλίες δεν θα παίζει το confederation;

2) Ας σκεφτούμε το σενάριο ότι οι κόμβοι του δικτύου παράγουν και δρομολογούν Α κίνηση. Αν αυτή διανέμεται και περνάει καλύτερα και πιο αποδοτικά από εμάς τί σκας; Το πολύ-πολύ να μείνουν κάποια άλλα λινκ με λίγη κίνηση. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι με κάθε βελτιστοποίηση στο επίπεδο της δρομολόγησης, αυξάνεται η συνολική χωρητικότητα του δικτύου.

Εγώ πάντως σήμερα βλέπω σημαντική διαφορά στον router μου. Περνάνε πακέτα από όλα τα links με σταθερούς ρυθμούς. Τα πάμε πολύ καλύτερα με το mesh πρωτόκολλό μας...  ::

----------


## fengi1

Δειτε τι γινετε και με το λινκ με pontiko.

----------


## christopher

> Δειτε τι γινετε και με το λινκ με pontiko.


Με τις βροχές έμπασε νερά το ταρατσοpc του Onslaught και του κάηκε η κάρτα. Είπε ότι θα την αντικαταστήσει και θα σηκωθεί σύντομα.

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Δειτε τι γινετε και με το λινκ με pontiko.
> 
> 
> Με τις βροχές έμπασε νερά το ταρατσοpc του Onslaught και του κάηκε η κάρτα. Είπε ότι θα την αντικαταστήσει και θα σηκωθεί σύντομα.


Router by senius.
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32592

----------


## ryloth

άσχετο, αλλά αφού ρωτησατε,
το λινκ με ποντικο είναι κάτω αλλά το ρουτεράκι του Onslaught 
παίζει κανονικά.
Σε συνενόηση με ον λευτέρη & τον γιώργιo (geosia)
θα βγεί το λίνκ onslaught-priestrunner
πιάνουμε το υπάρχον λίνκ onslaught->pontikos με -85
και τα πιάτα ακεντραριστα.

----------


## antony++

Πριν από λίγο ενεργοποίησα και το: http://olsr.petroupoli.awmn  ::  

Thx acinonyx για τα scripts!

----------


## geosia

Δεν πας να κοιμηθείς που έχεις πάρει στο μαξιλάρι το pc σου!  ::  

Μπράβο πάντως! 

Πείτε και κανά καλό λόγο για όσους παλεύουν νυχτιάτικα!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Πριν από λίγο ενεργοποίησα και το: http://olsr.petroupoli.awmn  
> 
> Thx acinonyx για τα scripts!


Have a Look...



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping ns0.rabbithole.ns.awmn

Pinging ns0.rabbithole.ns.awmn [10.44.199.1] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.44.199.1: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=56
Reply from 10.44.199.1: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 10.44.199.1:
    Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 11ms, Maximum = 25ms, Average = 18ms
Control-C
^C
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>nslookup
Default Server:  raptor.nettraptor.awmn
Address:  10.21.128.65

> server 10.44.199.1
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
Default Server:  [10.44.199.1]
Address:  10.44.199.1

> olsr.petroupoli.awmn
Server:  [10.44.199.1]
Address:  10.44.199.1

DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to [10.44.199.1] timed-out
>
```

πήγα να δω και κάτι άλλα περί Πετρούπολης αλλά...  ::

----------


## acoul

> ... BGP τρέχουμε και εμείς από τη μεριά μας με τους υπόλοιπους. Απλά φαινόμαστε στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο σαν ένας κόμβος. Και έτσι εκμεταλλευόμαστε καλύτερα τα λινκ μας που είναι πολύ "καλά", αλλά τόσο καιρό δεν είναι καθόλου "χρήσιμα" ...





> ... Περί σταθερότητας λινκ... I rest my case. Η κάθε προσπάθεια σύγκρισης εξοπλισμού του 1000άρικου (maximum) που είναι από commodity hardware σε εξωτερικούς χώρους, που με τη πρώτη βροχή μπάζει νερά, που χαλάνε οι καρτούλες, που κουνιούνται τα πιάτα, που ...


κατά τ'άλλα: μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο και πάει λέγοντας  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> κατσε να δούμε τι θα έχουμε όταν γίνουμε πολλές


Φυσιογνωμιες παντα ε??.... Αντε μπραβο και απο μενα παιδια... Ειμαι εδω μαζι σας και ας μην φαινομαι τον τελευταιο καιρο...!!! ΟΕΟ!!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπράβο παιδιά! Καλορίζικο! Έχετε κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά.

Btw, αυτό τον καιρό ασχολούμαι, όσο μου επιτρέπει ο χρόνος μου, με το *batquagga*, ένα προγραμματάκι που λειτουργεί ως interface μεταξύ του batmand-v0.3 και της zebra της Quagga για την αποστολή routes. Όταν έχουμε μία λειτουργική έκδοση, θα μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε σιγά σιγά (για την πορεία του project δείτε εδώ ή στο official site του B.A.T.M.A.N.). Να θυμίσω ότι το B.A.T.M.A.N. είναι πιο γρήγορο από το OLSR και ανεξάρτητο από τα hops ενώ επίσης αποκλείει τα routing loops, όλα αυτά με κάποιο παραπάνω protocol overhead που όμως εμάς στο AWMN δε μας κοστίζει τίποτα.

----------


## antony++

Ευχαριστούμε! Περιμένουμε να δούμε και το batman, γιάτι ήδη σήμερα εμφανίστηκε το πρώτο πρόβλημα στο olsr...

Πριν από λίγο (καμιά ώρα δηλαδή):
- Παρατηρώ ότι ενώ ο babisbabis έχει τον rabbithole στα neighbors, το ανάποδο δεν συμβαίνει και όλα τα olsr routes του rabbithole έρχονται από igna. Ελέγχω το link. Είναι ok, αν και έχει ψηλό ping latency (από 3 έως 12ms) που δεν θα έπρεπε... Με interface down & up δεν γίνεται τίποτα. 
- Τραβάω ένα reboot στο rabbithole.
- Επανέρχεται o rabbithole (ping & olsr ok με babisbabis) και χάνω τελείως τον igna! Μάλλον πέθανε το olsr, γιατί και στη zebra δεν δίνει καθόλου routes.
- Χωρίς 2η σκέψη: Reboot και τον igna.
- Βλέπω ότι όλοι μιλάνε μεταξύ τους, εκτός από τον rabbithole που είναι τελείως εκτός δακτυλίου, παρόλο που ο ίδιος πιστεύει ότι μιλάει με τον igna.
- Reboot τον babisbabis.

Επανήλθαμε. Σε διάφορες φάσεις που είδα τα BGP entries ήταν σε όλους ok. Άρα το πρόβλημα ήταν του olsr. Έχετε παρατηρήσει αντίστοιχη συμπεριφορά;

----------


## geosia

Μήπως περνάμε παιδικές ασθένειες;

Στο ρούτερ μου παρατηρώ ότι δεν παίρνω διαδρομές από τον Doukas#10633.
Μήπως μπορείς να το κοιτάξεις;
Η ip του ρουτερ του είναι 10.44.209.65

----------


## manoskol

Εχετε βαλει πιστευω ολες τις τελευτεες εκδοσεις? bgpd kai olsrd?
Επισης σωστο ειναι στα mprikia σαν network να βαζεις την ip του i/f σου 
και σαν broadcast την ip του απέναντι....
κατα τα αλλα δεν συμβαινει να πεθαινουν οι δαιμονες εκτος
και αν ανεβοκατεβαζεται i/f με συχνοτητα ακαριαια..περιμενετε 
μερικα δευτερολεπτα (4-5), εμεις παντως δεν ανεβοκατεβαζουμε i/f πάντως αν θέλουμε
να κοψουμε ενα link αλλαζουμε συνηθώς το ssid...από την μια μερια....
οποτε το link πέφτει....  ::

----------


## acoul

> Ευχαριστούμε! Περιμένουμε να δούμε και το batman, γιάτι ήδη σήμερα εμφανίστηκε το πρώτο πρόβλημα στο olsr...
> 
> Πριν από λίγο (καμιά ώρα δηλαδή):
> - Παρατηρώ ότι ενώ ο babisbabis έχει τον rabbithole στα neighbors, το ανάποδο δεν συμβαίνει και όλα τα olsr routes του rabbithole έρχονται από igna. Ελέγχω το link. Είναι ok, αν και έχει ψηλό ping latency (από 3 έως 12ms) που δεν θα έπρεπε... Με interface down & up δεν γίνεται τίποτα. 
> - Τραβάω ένα reboot στο rabbithole.
> - Επανέρχεται o rabbithole (ping & olsr ok με babisbabis) και χάνω τελείως τον igna! Μάλλον πέθανε το olsr, γιατί και στη zebra δεν δίνει καθόλου routes.
> - Χωρίς 2η σκέψη: Reboot και τον igna.
> - Βλέπω ότι όλοι μιλάνε μεταξύ τους, εκτός από τον rabbithole που είναι τελείως εκτός δακτυλίου, παρόλο που ο ίδιος πιστεύει ότι μιλάει με τον igna.
> - Reboot τον babisbabis.
> ...


αν κάτι πραγματικά αξίζει από αυτό που κάνετε είναι η παραπάνω ανάδραση που να ΤΟΝΙΣΟΥΜΕ δεν την είχαμε απολαύσει από κανένα άλλο OLSR κύκλο !! Καλή Ανάσταση και καλά, σταθερά και πλούσια σε τράφικ λινκ !!

----------


## Acinonyx

> αν κάτι πραγματικά αξίζει από αυτό που κάνετε είναι η παραπάνω ανάδραση που να ΤΟΝΙΣΟΥΜΕ δεν την είχαμε απολαύσει από κανένα άλλο OLSR κύκλο !! Καλή Ανάσταση και καλά, σταθερά και πλούσια σε τράφικ λινκ !!


Τα άλλα δεν αξίζουν δηλαδή από αυτά που κάνουν τα παιδιά;  ::  

Κάνε μία αναζήτηση στο forum μόνο για την λέξη olsr. Από μένα μόνο θα δεις 10 σελίδες αποτελέσματα. Υπάρχει το wiki της koki με πλήρη τεκμηρίωση για το πως να στήσεις olsr confed, το site του mojiro http://www.routing.awmn και ένα σωρό patches για το olsr, για το quagga plugin κλπ. Οπότε feedback υπήρχε και πολύ μάλιστα. Μασημένη τροφή δεν υπάρχει όμως για τα πλήθη. Αν θες να υπάρξει, ανέλαβε τη θέση του μασητήρα και ξεκίνα δουλειά. Γιατί, Καλύτερα να Μασάς παρά να Μιλάς (clopyrigthed από "άλλο" post στο forum)..

----------


## antony++

Ο router του geosia μετά από unplanned reboot έχασε το interface προς igna.
Στο διάγραμμα χάθηκε η γραμμή μεταξύ τους, και στο olsr http plug-in το interface αναφέρεται ως down.

Δοκίμασα 2 reboot και δεν επανήλθε... Η τα έφτυσε η κάρτα, ή πρεπει να πάει κάποιος πάνω να την σπρώξει καλύτερα στη θέση της...  :: 

Μέχρι τότε παίζουμε σε ευθεία. Από τον ένα μπαίνουν τα πακέτα, από τον άλλο βγαίνουν...  ::

----------


## christopher

::   ::   ::  Είναι το γνωστό κόλλημα που τρώει το bios του geosia!
Συνήθως θέλει ώρα για να συνέλθει και μετά τις βλέπει κανονικά.
Του έκανα reboot, είδε την κάρτα, σηκώθηκε το link αλλά κάπου κόλλησε και δεν πέρασε κίνηση.
Στο 2ο - 3ο reboot βλέπει την κάρτα στα resources αλλά δεν δίνει IRQ.
Θα το προσπαθήσω και ελπίζω μέσα στην μέρα να αποκατασταθεί.
*
Καλή Ανάσταση!*

----------


## acoul

προσοχή, με τα πολλά reboot οι cm9 τα παίζουν !!

----------


## christopher

Περάσανε 10 ώρες από του Αντώνη μέχρι τα δικά μου! Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.  ::   ::

----------


## christopher

::  Επίσης το ρολογάκι στο forum έχει μείνει μια ώρα πίσω. Για να το κοιτάξει κάποιος admin!  ::

----------


## JB172

> Επίσης το ρολογάκι στο forum έχει μείνει μια ώρα πίσω. Για να το κοιτάξει κάποιος admin!


Από το profil σου αλλάζει.  ::

----------


## antony++

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από christopher
> 
>  Επίσης το ρολογάκι στο forum έχει μείνει μια ώρα πίσω. Για να το κοιτάξει κάποιος admin! 
> 
> 
> Από το profil σου αλλάζει.


Ενεργοποίησε την θερινή ώρα στο:

Ρυθμίσεις κοινότητας -> Επεξεργασία γενικών ρυθμίσεων

----------


## mojiro

> προσοχή, με τα πολλά reboot οι cm9 τα παίζουν !!


έτσι τα'παίξες και εσύ; σου κάνανε reboot?

----------


## christopher

Oups  ::   ::   ::  Νόμιζα ότι ήταν γενική ρύθμιση της σελίδας. thank you....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

ιδια προβλήματα έιχα & εγώ όταν έβαλα 4 κάρτες
μετα απο πολύ προσπάθεια την έβλεπε,
αλλά κάποιοα στιγμή τυχαία κόλαγε ή έσβηνε ή
έκανε επανεκκίνηση & δέν την έβλεπε.
4πλος είναι η λύση  ::

----------


## geosia

Δυστυχώς ο ρούτερ μου έχει την κακή συνήθεια να κολάει στις γιορτές.  ::  

Προσπαθεί να μου χαλάσει την διάθεση μάλλον.

Τέλοσπάντων δοκίμασα ένα hardware restart αλλά δεν λέει να σηκωθεί το λινκ με igna.

Μάλλον πάω για τετραπλό ή για motherboard με intel chipset αυτή τη φορά.

Ζητώ συγνώμη για την κακή συμπεριφορά του ρούτερ μου.

Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους.

----------


## antony++

No problem! Εγώ είχα αντίστοιχα προβλήματα μέχρι που όπως σας είπα έβαλα στήριγμα στις PCI να τις κρατάει όρθιες... Δοκίμασέ το πριν πάρεις τετραπλό. Ένα αφρολέξ με μερικές σχισμές. Μπορεί και να διορθωθεί το να χάνονται οι κάρτες στο reboot.

----------


## antony++

Αποκαταστάθηκε το πρόβλημα με προσθήκη 4πλου. Ξανακλείσαμε κύκλο!

----------


## geosia

ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ

Λόγω αδυναμίας, μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος στην περιοχή μας, του ταρατσοPC του κόμβου μου να εκκινήσει είμαι εκτός confed.

Το πρόβλημα ερευνάτε.

Edit: Τελικά έχει καεί το τροφοδοτικό στο ΤαρατσοPc μου και πάει για αλλαγή που θα γίνει σύντομα.
Edit2:Το τροφοδοτικό αλλάχτηκε αλλά η μπαταρία της μητρικής έχει αδειάσει με αποτέλεσμα να μην κρατάει ρυθμίσεις οπότε θα αλλαχτεί και αυτή με νέα για να σηκωθεί πάλι ο κόμβος.

----------


## antony++

Πριν από κανά μισάωρο παρατήρησα ότι το μηχάνημά μου ήταν κάτω...
Άγνωστος ο λόγος. Του έριξα μερικά reboot και συνήρθε.

Αρχίσαν οι χοντρές ζέστες...

----------


## christopher

Αντώνη, μια χαρά παίζαμε πάντως....  ::  
Γιώργο, σήκωσε το μαραφέτι!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## igna

Τον Γιώργο των πιάσανε οι ζέστες και δεν κουνάει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosia

Αληθινά προσπαθώ να το κάνω να δουλέψει αλλά είμαι πραγματικά άτυχος.

Απ' τη μια η ζέστη και απ' την άλλη η ΔΕΗ μου κατέστρεψαν όλο τον ρούτερ.

Τελικά έχω αλλάξει όλη την motherboard αλλά έχει χαλάσει το παλιό 14 monitor που είχα στην ταράτσα για να το ρυθμίζω με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να δω bios και post.

Ετσι ενώ ξεκινάει ο ρούτερ με το καινούργιο ΜΒ και τροφοδοτικό δεν μπορώ να σηκώσω το ΜΤ.

Αν έχει κάποιος ένα μεταχειρισμένο μονιτορ lcd-tft 14-15' παρακαλώ να μου το δανείσει για να βάλω μπροστά τον ρούτερ μου.

Edit: Ιγνάτιε έχω ανέβει στην ταράτσα 4 φορές 2-3 ώρες κάθε φορά μέχρι να βρω άκρη, αλλά πάντα αργά το βράδυ μετά τις 8-8.30 γιατί δεν αντέχω την ζέστη.  ::

----------


## badge

Εχω ένα παλιό CRT 9" για αυτές τις δουλειές. Μπαίνει και σε σακούλα για να κουβαλιέται σε δίκυκλο. Αν θες εκεί δίπλα είμαι, στα Κάτω Πατήσια.

----------


## geosia

Ψάχνει ο φίλος μου ο Χρήστος για ένα μικρό ελαφρύ μονιτορ.

Αν δεν βρεί μέχρι αύριο έρχομαι και το παίρνω.

----------


## geosia

Τελικά μου βρήκε ο αδελφός μου ο Αλέξανδρος ένα παλιό 14 μόνιτορ από τον μηχανογράφο της εταιρείας όπου εργάζεται και έγιναν οι οριστικές ρυθμίσεις στο bios της νεας ΜΒ του ρούτερ και από σήμερα εκπέμπω πάλι στο awmn.

Ζητώ συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση από τους φίλους που έχω bb αλλά δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι θα πάθαινα τέτοια μεγάλη βλάβη από διακοπή της ΔΕΗ.

Ευχομαι να κρατήσει ο νέος ρούτερ τις ζέστες του καλοκαιριού.

----------


## christopher

Welldone!
Αν δεν καταφέρνατε κάτι είχα προγραμματίσει να ερχόμουν σήμερα το απόγευμα και να ανεβάζαμε το monitor επάνω όσο βαρύ κι αν ήταν για να το κάναμε και να τελειώναμε! Μπράβο! Καλή δουλειά!
Θα τα πούμε και από κοντά...

<< Confederation up και σε κύκλο! >>

----------


## antony++

Nice!

----------


## antony++

Είχα κάποια κολλήματα στο μηχάνημά μου τελευταία.
Άλλαξα το τροφοδοτικό και ελπίζω να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

Θα λείψω για λίγες μέρες. Αν ξανακολλήσει, έχουμε και την εναλλακτική...

Καλές διακοπές σε όλους.

----------


## igna

καλά να περάσεις Αντώνη  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Και από μένα. Με το καλό ....!!  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                              10.30.64.1 -   89 |   17 |    2 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   71 |   17 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   95 |   17 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   83 |   17 |    3 |    0 |    5 |   15 |    0 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   77 |   17 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   95 |   17 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   83 |   17 |    3 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   65 |   17 |    6 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   95 |   17 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   83 |   17 |    3 |    0 |   16 |   32 |   32 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   77 |   17 |    4 |    0 |    4 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   89 |   17 |    2 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   83 |   17 |    3 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   83 |   17 |    3 |    0 |   10 |   32 |   32 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   95 |   17 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   88 |   16 |    2 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   16 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   88 |   16 |    2 |   15 |   15 |   16 |   15 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   69 |   16 |    5 |    0 |   12 |   16 |   16 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   94 |   16 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   16 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   69 |   16 |    5 |    0 |    6 |   16 |   16 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   16 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   16 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   82 |   16 |    3 |    0 |    5 |   15 |   15 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   94 |   16 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   82 |   16 |    3 |   15 |   15 |   16 |   16 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   80 |   15 |    3 |   15 |   15 |   16 |   16 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   94 |   15 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   93 |   13 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   70 |   13 |    4 |    0 |   11 |   16 |   16 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   11 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                              10.30.64.1 -   91 |   11 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   11 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   10 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   80 |    5 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    4 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.44.207.245 -   50 |    2 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    2 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```

Παιδια ριξτε μια ματια. Καποιο προβλημα υπαρχει. Το Link με τον varono ειναι προσωρινα κατω. Εκανα Reboot to router και το δικο μου και του Varonou αλλα τιποτα. !!!!

----------


## SV1EFO

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                              10.30.64.1 -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                             10.30.64.34 -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                             10.2.159.93 -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                             10.2.159.90 -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                 gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|             gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    1 |   46 |    0 |
|                         rtr1.ysam2.awmn -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                             hermes.awmn -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```

Και μια εικονα αφου εκλεισα την διασυνδεση με τον Varono...!!!

----------


## christopher

Το μηχάνημα του varonou έχει πρόβλημα τις τελευταίες μέρες. Χθες ήταν κάτω και ειδοποίησα να το σηκώσουν. Ομοίως και προχθές. Βλέπω τα link να είναι επάνω. Αν είναι έτσι μπείτε και κάντε ένα restart διαφορετικά θα έχει κολήσει και θα τους τηλ να κάνουν hard reboot.

----------


## SV1EFO

> Αν είναι έτσι μπείτε και κάντε ένα restart διαφορετικά θα έχει κολήσει και θα τους τηλ να κάνουν hard reboot.


Χριστοφορε καλημερα. Εκανα εγω ενα reboot αλλα τιποτα...!!!

----------


## christopher

Ηλία έχει πέσει μόνο το δικό σας λινκ. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι μια χαρά. Δοκίμασα να σε σκανάρω από varono αλλά δεν μπορώ να σε βρω στο 5510. Ή έχει κουνηθεί κάποιο πιάτο ή έχει καεί κάποια κάρτα ή μπήκε κάποιο εμπόδιο μεταξύ σας. 
Για κάρτα... ο varonos πιάνει άλλους άρα η δική του δεν είναι. Τώρα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κοιτάξουμε για πιάτο...
Ρίξε μια ματιά και από σένα και θα του πω να κοιτάξει αύριο αν έχει φύγει το πιάτο.

----------


## antony++

Για κάποιο λόγο, είχε χαθεί το olsr μεταξύ varonos <-> fencer.
Έριξα ένα restart και στα δύο και επανήλθαν τα πράγματα.

Ο igna έχει ένα πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο του και είναι όλα κάτω.
Οπότε παίζουμε έτσι τώρα, μέχρι να επανέλθει.

Επίσης, απανεργοποίησα προσωρινά το λινκ babisbabis <-> vred,
γιατί ανεβοκατέβαινε συνέχεια... Έστειλα pm στον babis να το δει.

----------


## christopher

Ουγκ?  ::  γιατί μου έκανες restart το ρουτέρι μου  ::   ::   ::  Δεν είχε πρόβλημα!!!! Πριν από 5 λεπτά είχαμε 5Mbit traffic με varono και έπαιρνα κανονικά routes!!! Τι του έκανες τώωωωωωρα!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## christopher

Μήπως είναι ίωση  ::   ::   :: 
Αν είναι της εποχής, θα περάσει αλλά κόλλησαν οι γείτονες.....  ::

----------


## babisbabis

> ...
> 
> Επίσης, απανεργοποίησα προσωρινά το λινκ babisbabis <-> vred,
> γιατί ανεβοκατέβαινε συνέχεια... Έστειλα pm στον babis να το δει.


Δεν ειναι βεβαια στο confed, αλλα καλο ειναι να ειναι σωστο κι αυτο το λινκ.
Με το που εστειλες το πμ, ημουνα ονλινε και απαντησα αμεσως. Δεν το ειδες?
Εχει ενημερωθει ο Μανος (Ryloth) με πμ, θα δουμε.
Νομιζω του ειχα πει πριν απο λιγο καιρο, αν θυμαμαι καλα. Καλου κακου, του ξαναστειλα ΠΜ.
Πρεπει καποιος να δει τι γινεται στον vred και αυτος που εχει προσβαση ειναι νομιζω μονο ο Μανος.

----------


## fengi1

> Ηλία έχει πέσει μόνο το δικό σας λινκ. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι μια χαρά. Δοκίμασα να σε σκανάρω από varono αλλά δεν μπορώ να σε βρω στο 5510. Ή έχει κουνηθεί κάποιο πιάτο ή έχει καεί κάποια κάρτα ή μπήκε κάποιο εμπόδιο μεταξύ σας. 
> Για κάρτα... ο varonos πιάνει άλλους άρα η δική του δεν είναι. Τώρα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κοιτάξουμε για πιάτο...
> Ρίξε μια ματιά και από σένα και θα του πω να κοιτάξει αύριο αν έχει φύγει το πιάτο.


Το κλεισαμε το απογευμα γιατι πηγαινε varonos -> sv1efo -> varonos -> sv1efo -> .... 
Το ανοιξα παλι τωρα και ειναι οκ και το trace.

----------


## SV1EFO

> Το κλεισαμε το απογευμα γιατι πηγαινε varonos -> sv1efo -> varonos -> sv1efo -> .... 
> Το ανοιξα παλι τωρα και ειναι οκ και το trace.


Ναι ολα καλα απο εδω...!!!

----------


## igna

Και εγώ είμαι up πάλι.  ::

----------


## antony++

> Ουγκ?  γιατί μου έκανες restart το ρουτέρι μου    Δεν είχε πρόβλημα!!!! Πριν από 5 λεπτά είχαμε 5Mbit traffic με varono και έπαιρνα κανονικά routes!!! Τι του έκανες τώωωωωωρα!!!!!


Routes παίρνατε και οι δύο από το bgp. Το olsr δεν έπαιζε καλά!
Sorry, για το restart, αλλά με ένα reboot-άκι στρώσατε και οι δύο. Ελπίζω να μην ξαναχρειαστεί.

----------


## christopher

Κόμβος Fencer κάτω.
viewtopic.php?p=528484#p528484

----------


## christopher

Κόμβος Fencer up and running!!!  ::  
Μπήκε προσωρινή μητρική για να σηκωθεί μέχρι να βρεθεί η μόνιμη λύση.

----------


## babisbabis

Γινονται καποιες εργασιες/δοκιμες στο ρουτερ του #5446, οποτε θα ειναι εναλλαξ up/down για καποια ωρα...
 ::

----------


## babisbabis

Τελος εργασιων. ::

----------


## Neuro

Η γενική συζήτηση για τα confeds διασπάσθηκε εδώ: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=38138.

Παρακαλώ συνεχίστε εκεί.

----------


## fengi1

Αλμα επι κοντω  ::  



```
|                      router.fengi1.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                     gw-fengi1.alex.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.35.161.241 -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    4 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw-spooky.manoskol.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    5 |   16 |    0 |
|                     gw-awpnet.tsap.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |    9 |   16 |   16 |
|              gw-onikoseimai.awpnet.awmn -    0 |   53 |   53 |    0 |   10 |   31 |    0 |
|                   gw-awpnet.fencer.awmn -    0 |   52 |   52 |    0 |   12 |   31 |    0 |
|                   gw-fencer.geosia.awmn -    0 |   52 |   52 |    0 |   11 |   32 |   16 |
|                 gw-rabbithole.igna.awmn -    0 |   52 |   52 |   47 |  192 |  360 |  234 |
|              gw-philip633.syllogos.awmn -    0 |   52 |   52 |    0 |   11 |   32 |    0 |
|                        ns.syllogos.awmn -    0 |   52 |   52 |    0 |   12 |   47 |   31 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```

----------


## antony++

Maintenance:
* Αναβαθμίστηκε το olsr που έτρεχε ο geosia στην ίδια έκδοση με τους υπόλοιπους (κάπου μας είχε ξεφύγει αυτό...)
* Ματαφέρθηκαν οι υπηρεσίες www, ftp και olsr (web) σε νέο μηχάνημα.

Αναμένεται και η μεταφορά του stats.petroupoli.awmn εντός των ημερών.
Αν δεν σας παίζει το link (που θα έπρεπε), δοκιμάστε καρφωτά: http://10.44.195.4/cacti/

----------


## antony++

Μόλις μετέφερα και το stats.petroupoli.awmn στο νέο μηχάνημα.
Αν δείτε κάποιο πρόβλημα, πείτε...

----------


## Acinonyx

varonos, fencer, geosia, igna έχουν στατικά routes ενεργά στο routing table τους.. Πρέπει να το φτιάξετε το συντομότερο γιατί αν κάτι συμβεί και πέσει κάποιο link ή olsr θα δημιουργηθεί "μαύρη τρύπα" στη δρομολόγηση.

----------


## christopher

> varonos, fencer, geosia, igna έχουν στατικά routes ενεργά στο routing table τους.. Πρέπει να το φτιάξετε το συντομότερο γιατί αν κάτι συμβεί και πέσει κάποιο link ή olsr θα δημιουργηθεί "μαύρη τρύπα" στη δρομολόγηση.


Από την εμπειρια μου, όταν είχε πέσει ένα link, δεν είχε δημιουργηθεί κανένα πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο. Αυτό μπορώ να το πω με σιγουριά. 
Είναι καλή πάντως περίοδος τώρα που έρχονται γιορτές να βελτιώσουμε κάποια πράγματα. Thanks Acinonyx.

----------


## christopher

Ο Ιγνάτιος είναι οκ? Τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν μπορώ να μπω στα stats του confederation. Έχει πέσει κάποιο μηχάνημα;

----------


## igna

Κατάφερα και έκαψα των server.  ::   ::  
Τώρα είναι όλα οκ, πήρα καινούριο.  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Κατάφερα και έκαψα των server.


κάποιος θα σε γλωσσόφαγε ...

----------


## igna

Gammata 
Πάει το Atom Dual core, Vallis ακούει σου έρχομαι  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα κύριοι.
Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω τις θετικές ευχές μου,για το αποτέλεσμα που φέρετε μέχρι τώρα.

Edit.
Εκανα μια σκέψη χθές, αλλα επειδη υπάρχουν κάποια προβληματάκια απο την μεριά μου, οταν ειμαι έτοιμος, θα επικοινωνήσω με εσάς μέσω pm.
(Γι αυτό, αφαιρέθηκε το κείμενο που έγραψα χθές).

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> varonos, fencer, geosia, igna έχουν στατικά routes ενεργά στο routing table τους.. Πρέπει να το φτιάξετε το συντομότερο γιατί αν κάτι συμβεί και πέσει κάποιο link ή olsr θα δημιουργηθεί "μαύρη τρύπα" στη δρομολόγηση.
> 
> 
> Από την εμπειρια μου, όταν είχε πέσει ένα link, δεν είχε δημιουργηθεί κανένα πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο. Αυτό μπορώ να το πω με σιγουριά. 
> Είναι καλή πάντως περίοδος τώρα που έρχονται γιορτές να βελτιώσουμε κάποια πράγματα. Thanks Acinonyx.


Στα Πατήσια που κάναμε δοκιμές είχαμε φοβερό πρόβλημα με τα static routes. Η quagga συμπεριλαμβάνει τα kernel routes στο scanάρισμα με αποτέλεσμα να θεωρούνται όλα τα nexthops valid μέσω του static route όταν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πιο specific. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα πακέτα που έχουν για έξοδο τα συγκεκριμένα nexthop, να προωθούνται στο static gateway δημιουργώντας μαύρη τρύπα για το δίκτυο.

----------


## mojiro

Προστέθηκε δυναμικός χάρτης http://www.routing.awmn/petroupoliconf - http://routing.explode.gr/petroupoliconf

----------


## antony++

Έτσι για την ιστορία να αναφέρω πως χτες ( 30/12/2010 ) έκλεισε πλέον οριστικά το confederation Πετρούπολης και γυρίσαν όλοι στα παλιά τους AS.

Αναπόφευκτο. 3 στους 6 μετακόμισαν, ο 4ος ετοιμάζεται να φύγει, του 5ου του κάηκε ο ρούτερ και ο 6ος είναι φαντάρος... Τα μηχανήματα έπαιζαν σχεδόν 1 χρόνο στο "αυτόματο". Αν γινόταν οποιαδήποτε διακοπή όμως θα έπαιρνε και τους υπόλοιπους η μπάλα...

Στα επόμενα projects, λοιπόν!

----------


## geosia

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλα τα μέλη του confederation της Πετρούπολης!

Τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια το πείραμα του confederation της Πετρούπολης μας έφερε πραγματικά πιο κοντά, μας έκανε μια καλή παρέα. Αλλά όλα έχουν ένα τέλος καθώς οι ανάγκες μας και οι υποχρεώσεις μας αλλάζουν με τα χρόνια.

Το project με την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση του Αντώνη και των υπόλοιπων μελών υπήρξε επιτυχημένο καθως ακόμη και στον αυτόματο λειτουργούσε χωρίς πολλά προβλήματα.

Ας κρατήσουμε τις καλές στιγμές του και όταν οι συνθήκες το επιτρέψουν μπορούμε να το επαναφέρουμε ίσως με την είσοδο των νέων λινκ σε n!

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

----------


## klarabel

Μόλις επιστρέψεις Αντώνη με το καλό θα το ξαναοργανώσεις. Με τον καινούριο χρόνο. Καλή Χρονιά λοιπόν και στα επόμενα λίνκς.....!

----------


## babisbabis

Καλη χρονια σε ολους - ολες!
Αντε να δουμε..
Confed τελος λοιπον.

----------


## SV1EFO

> Καλη χροναι σε ολους - ολες!
> Αντε να δουμε..
> Confed τελος λοιπον.


Αντε να περνουμε και εμεις σειρα.....σιγα σιγα..!!

----------


## babisbabis

Ναι....
Ερχεται και η σειρα μας....
 ::

----------

